# Buxton Point closed



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

According to RDT, the point in buxton has been closed. 

After last week's fiasco... coincidence?


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

[email protected]#$%^&* I was planning on long weekend trip to point in a week or two. Guess I will have to wait till Oct. as I have done for the past 2 years.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

sw wind for second straight day, 61 deg water.... coincidence????


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

about 4 days of sustained sw winds forecasted starting this weekend too...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Tommy said:


> sw wind for second straight day, 61 deg water.... coincidence????


Bingo

Ahh, the beauty of our freedom being crammed down our freakin throats.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

You can still get there, ya just got to walk.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

drumrun said:


> You can still get there, ya just got to walk.


Even with the new signs "No pedestrians No exceptions" ?


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

JP,

What fiasco?

CC


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

CarolinaChuck said:


> JP,
> 
> What fiasco?
> 
> CC


http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?22649-What-s-going-on-with-the-25-stranded-people


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

And this suprises y'all why???? Did you really think they would leave it open? The ONLY reason it stayed open this long was to sell some permits. I just feel bad for those who are there now and just bought in the last couple days...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Who was surprised?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Get it through your heads, we no longer live in a free country! This is the New Socialest USA. The N.P.S. are the "Gestapo" of the point and don't give a Damn about the fisher men and Women! Once more, they can Kiss my ass and shove the "point up where the sun don't shine! I hope they all get "aides' from the plovers they are screwing.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

fishnuttz said:


> Even with the new signs "No pedestrians No exceptions" ?


Yes, even with the signs. You have to walk in the walk thru the closer(its about 250-300yrds) then it its open just stay out roped off area.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> Get it through your heads, we no longer live in a free country! This is the New Socialest USA. The N.P.S. are the "Gestapo" of the point and don't give a Damn about the fisher men and Women! Once more, they can Kiss my ass and shove the "point up where the sun don't shine! I hope they all get "aides' from the plovers they are screwing.


 Gee Whiz, Was that a little "HARCSH"? Na, I only feel sorry for the Plovers...


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

The Park service needs to grow a pair if there going to force these regulations. The Bird "behavior" happened on April 8, but they waited for everyone one to leave the beach before putting up the closure. I was the only person on the point until 3 am sunday night and came back through the narrows with no park service trucks to be found. After i got off the beach i heard from another person that was trying to get to the point at 6 am that it was closed.... They wait for everyone to leave the beach before putting up the closures now?? New one on me


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Not under last years rules..*

No exceptions, means no access, PERIOD.. Unless you stay in the water the entire time.. No coming up on DRY LAND..

JAM


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I was out there last night,even talked to a ranger and I was very much on dry land and he said I was legal.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wont play that game any more. 2 years ago, we made the walk out to the point "leaving no footprints" meaning we were better than ankle deep for the entire mile+ walk. 2 guys cam out after us and were clearly leaving footprints. Ranger Rick came out and ripped us a new one. Didn't ticket us but made us leave. He drove slowly behind us all the way back to the line. That was the last time I walked to the point. If I cant drive right to the tip....I aint goin'.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> Well I was out there last night,even talked to a ranger and I was very much on dry land and he said I was legal.


 Ya get ya one???


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote Originally Posted by drumrun View Post

"Well I was out there last night,even talked to a ranger and I was very much on dry land and he said I was legal."

"Ya get ya one??? " (probably got two he is greedy....)

Are you sure you were not scanned?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

That Scanned stuff is such BS it blows my mind.......I think they are placing tracking chips in the bunker they sell at RDT


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Ya get ya one???


Nope smoothies, skates and spinnies. I was the only one out there till sunset tonight. Lots of life, TONS of bait in the water, saw birds work from about a mile down south beach all the way up and the stayed about 200 yrds out, looked like fish but cant say for sure. I was to busy bailing rays, biters, blues and birds. I have never seen comrants like they were tonight, water temp is 65.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

That is what the birds have been doing all spring and your right about the Comrants. No one has ever seen that many. They will wipe out this years fry population in the sound.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Wish they would wipeout the plover pop.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I know the LAW*

and yes you can walk there in the water... Can Your GrandFather Make it??? Can a Wounded Warrior missing a Leg Make it???? At First there were no Camera's on Poles Either, did you all see where they are???? Did you Notice the New Lock Boxes at each Ramp and also at the entrance to the Lighthouse??? Pretty Neat device holds all the Chain neatly inside.....Explain to me Why a BARCODE is on your Permit???? No scanning devices at the Permit office when it is issued...All Ears.....

IMHO 
The folks that taught me how to Drum Fish on this Island are elderly, they can not make the walk, and nor will I. I would not DISRESPECT THEM by doing that.. I will walk miles for Trout, because that is how I was taught to do it.. I will not JUMP through NPS Hoops to be able to do what I have legaly done for years.... Keepin Folks together on our Team is like Herding Cats... You'all Go Kiss their Ring, they can Kiss My @ss... I'll see ya on the Beach Next Winter, if anything is left... 

JAM


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Can Your GrandFather Make it??? Can a Wounded Warrior missing a Leg Make it, because that is how I was taught to do it.. I will not JUMP through NPS Hoops to be able to do what I have legaly done for yearsYou'all Go Kiss their Ring, they can Kiss My @ss...JAM[/QUOTE] 
You are right on "JAM"! No, A wounded warrior can't make it, even an old one from 45 years ago [Viet nam era]. The powers that be had no problem asking me and a few hundred thousand others to go fight for this country but we are now not permitted to use "OUR" own parks and beaches! These "A HOLES" should be ashamed! These parks and beaches etc.. are for the use of all tax paying Americans. The "point" is not supposed to be a bird/turtle sanctuary for the use of a select few "tree huggers" [COMMIES].
I actually feel sorry for the plovers as they have to be in close proximity to these brain diseased vermin n.p.s./ audabon morons! Gee, I wonder how I really feel?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Look at their map NOW as to how much beach is open ! What a freakn joke if people fell for look they are going to leave the point open for us! Jam is right I can't walk to the point due to a crippled leg helping the Marine Corps.! The ONLY WAY I CAN FISH IS DRIVE to do so on the beach! Thanks NPS for taking surf fishing away from folks like me or god forbid worse! Still I run into people who have no idea what is going on down there!!!!! WE NEED TOO, never mind said it before without even a respponse. Thank god for memories and pictures! R.I.P Hatteras


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The Vision of the Future*

With all the Monies collected from the permit program, they will just go back into the Permit Program. They will not be used for Air Stations, More access Ramps or any other positive thing to make your stay more enjoyable... The Monies will be used for, Guard Shacks at each Ramp, equipted with Mechanical Gates, Permit Readers at each Ramp. More enforcement officers to man said Shacks... Will not kill Hatteras, its a changing of the Style of People that visit here, more Blow boarders, Kayakers, Small Boaters, will pick up the slack, and keep the businesses going. Funney thing to me is that it seems the people that were the most vocal in the entire process now have the least beach on the Island, a form of punishment I guess. Everything in the Final Plan that was supposed to be closed, is now closed, but not one single improvement or Ramp or Parking area in the Final Plan has been started... Ain't been Wrong yet in 10 years, pretty much steped by steped right through, just like I said it would happen... So lets see what the beach looks like in 5 years... Bet its closer to what I believe then whats there right now... 

Puttin Crystal Ball Down 

JAM


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

We've got 2 plovers scratching in the flower beds around the small ponds in front of Sun Realty in Avon. NPS watcha gonna do now?


----------

